# 7 by 14 decoy trailers or bigger



## sobhunter10 (Feb 17, 2015)

Been looking to get a 7 by 14 ft enclosed trailer or bigger. Just wonder what brands hold up the best and what everyone else has good luck with. Seem like trailers are built like **** these days


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

I have a 7x16 Titan that is 3 years old and still holding up well


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a 14x7 alumina.... with the V... It is damn near 10 years old... doing good. Only marks are self inflicted.


----------

